# New generation dtg printers



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello this is my first post, i have done a lot of research on buying a dtg printer for my business with budget from 12000 to 20000 dollars.My concern is that all the modified printer used old models of Epson printers.Αlso i would like to tell me if someone has to give me information about this this printer.

Stela s4260
Stela Print


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never heard of this printer. What print engine does it use? On their website they have a pic of the print head that is similar to the Epson F2000.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

I think it is an Epson 4900


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like it.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

As i watched in their website , using 6 channels for the white colour.I believe that will make easier the process of white colour.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

No one saw this printer in action yet. No videos no feedback. I would also be interested but still this is a mistery.

Major manufactures tried to modify 4900 but failed for various reasons.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

Could you mention some reasons for that failed, because i am interested for this printer and would like to know as much as possible


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

ioli said:


> Could you mention some reasons for that failed, because i am interested for this printer and would like to know as much as possible


For example it's hard to manufacture ink to the viscosity level of the 4900 TFP printhead. 

There are also ink flow/starvation issues because of this ink supply system.

Most of the photography 4900 users are also not satisfied with the printer, 4880 and 3800 are more popular with photographers.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

I think Epson F2000 and Epson 4900 using the same printhead, so i think that is possible now (there are also ink flow/starvation issues because of this ink supply system.)


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a greek made printer,from Thessaloniki,like the makers of the TexJet.
I remember 3 or 4 months ago,somebody from this company opened a thread here on the DTG
forum,posting some pictures,and when i,and other members asked for more information
the thread dissapeared.
Ελλάδα?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah the guy was obviously from Stella but he was pretending to be an end user for advertisement.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

ioli said:


> I think Epson F2000 and Epson 4900 using the same printhead, so i think that is possible now (there are also ink flow/starvation issues because of this ink supply system.)


Piezzo element is configured a bit different on F2000 so no, it's not exactly the same head.


----------



## sinounic (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope this post last long.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

Just i contacted with the company and told me the following:

1)Printer costs: 14.000 Euro but only for the firsts 100 printers they have a promotion which includes plus 4 print tables in total 6 print tables with the following dimensions a)15x30cm, b)28x32cm, c)33x45cm ,d)34x56cm ,e)40x50cm, f)42x60cm. 
g)Stand for support the printer and
h) 500 ml per ink.

2)About feedback,they gave me the contact details of some companies who have purchased this printer and told me to contact with these companies for any question.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

Also all the inks costing 170Euro/liter


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The machine look nice, Now I understand why it look like Polyprint design.
Nobody saw it at Fespa ? Any report from anyone ? Video ?

Will you contact these company ?


Thank you for the input.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

I sent e-mail at [email protected] and told me that, if i want to send me free samples from t shirts


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Mystery printer


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

No idea hopefully more information will come out soon.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will never be among the first to buy into any new technology. Wait for others to find the problems.


----------



## ioli (Mar 12, 2014)

I work for two months with my new printer and i am very excited.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciIe47xG_fY


----------

